# my birds



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

here is some of my birds.


http://shutter10.pictures.aol.com/d...9/CF/YEQTo37cBh5MIJPaZPin3UqOv68Qjihn0300.jpg
will here is my new female pigeon. can you help thank of a name for her?

http://shutter09.pictures.aol.com/d...1/2C/rfNFyyLHDnN74TWJEYLv1cXEmXXoLsoH0300.jpg
and here is my 1st pigeon Pije the female is going to be his girl friend

http://shutter06.pictures.aol.com/d...0/00/jZctlCnf+KVKLVGRSleO+-enOJ6GEJw40300.jpg
http://shutter10.pictures.aol.com/d...0/95/UEBgAM-PNvzcxd4hRB86ukQA4bw6hZbh0300.jpg
here is my new dove Rose and her boy friend Stratus

http://shutter10.pictures.aol.com/d...C/CC/Nw1PfiUyd94AxUkYt7wweuGONUhEdQTP0300.jpg
here is Nimbus and his girl friend Ash

http://shutter06.pictures.aol.com/d...6/F6/GQ9xQ2jx3DZTspMdxBH74bpDOTm7y6K+0300.jpg
and here is my to A.S.R's Free Way And his girl Friend Mille


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You have very beautiful pigeons and doves and they all look healthy. Some of our female names - Cookie, Katrina, Glenda, Candy, Augusta, Ginger - just to name a few. 

Thanks so much for the treat.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

vegeta2802 said:


> here is some of my birds.
> 
> http://shutter10.pictures.aol.com/d...9/CF/YEQTo37cBh5MIJPaZPin3UqOv68Qjihn0300.jpg
> will here is my new female pigeon. can you help thank of a name for her?


She looks like a Spangles or a Sprinkles to me  Very lovely birds!

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Names*

How about

"Who sneezed while I was shaving?"

or 

"Who sneezed into my lemon meringue pie?"

Just trying to be helpful.

O.K. Nice names. USEFUL suggestions.

Gotta work at this a while. 

(By the way, do you have a shorter moniker than Vegata2802? Something for us folks with memories to short for long, complicated names? Or is there an interesting story to go with it? )

Larry

My wife said "Spot." "Spotty." He has spots. No, that's not a nice name. "Fiddly." She's from Antwerp, speaks Flemish (Dutch, or Netherlandish). Can't help herself.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovely birds!

No name suggestion...perhaps one will come to you. However, "ask" her and see what pops into your mind.  (Take your time and don't be impatient)


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

thank you for the names i am thanking about if they will work for her.
Larry_Cologne the name i use is Japanese and from a cartoon i use to which with a friend so i like the name


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Your pijjies and doves are beautiful. How about the name Chloe or Lexis ( I hope I spelled it right).


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

vegeta2802 said:


> thank you for the names i am thanking about if they will work for her.
> *Larry_Cologne the name i use is Japanese and from a cartoon i use to which with a friend so i like the name*


I still watch Dragonball Z it's a classic. You have some beautiful fids there, best of luck with them all  I like Inky for your new girl or you can keep with dragonball and go with Bulma or Pan.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pete, I really love the name PAN. Thanks, for future use....


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

what do you guys thank about kanna it is said key-na
or rin or abi thay are Japanese and from a cartoon to.


----------

